# bilder mit java beschreiben?



## student81 (20. Mai 2007)

hallo Leute,

kennt jemand von Euch eine Möglichkeit bei java die Bilder/Grafik mit eigenen Text zu beschreiben/signieren?
ich möchte nämlich einen Applet machen der sowas bewerkstelligen könnte.

mfg


----------



## AlArenal (20. Mai 2007)

Bild laden, Text drauf, Bild speichern.

Wo ist nun deine konkrete Frage?


----------



## Wildcard (20. Mai 2007)

Meinst du exif Daten?
Google spuckt mir das aus:
http://www.drewnoakes.com/code/exif/


----------



## student81 (20. Mai 2007)

meine Frage war, wie ich mit Java einen Text auf ein Bild platzieren kann, damit es z.B so aussieht:






mfg


----------



## merlin2 (20. Mai 2007)

Bild in BufferedImage konvertieren, Graphics2D-Objekt holen, Graphics2D drehen, Text zeichnen.


----------



## Wildcard (20. Mai 2007)

Ich hab mal ein Programm geschrieben das alle Bilder aus einem Ordner nimmt, ein Wasserzeichen (ein Bild gleicher Größe) darüberzeichnet und das Ergebnis in ein neues Verzeichnis speichert.
Wenn Interesse besteht schau ich mal nach wo das Ding geblieben ist.


----------



## student81 (20. Mai 2007)

hi Wildcat,
dein Program geht in ähnliche Richtung, was ich auch bauen möchte.
wenn du dein Prog. finden kannst, dann würde ich es gern anschauen.
mfg



			
				Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich hab mal ein Programm geschrieben das alle Bilder aus einem Ordner nimmt, ein Wasserzeichen (ein Bild gleicher Größe) darüberzeichnet und das Ergebnis in ein neues Verzeichnis speichert.
> Wenn Interesse besteht schau ich mal nach wo das Ding geblieben ist.


----------



## Wildcard (20. Mai 2007)

student81 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hi Wildcat


Wildca*rd*  :roll: 


```
import java.awt.Graphics;
import java.awt.image.BufferedImage;
import java.io.File;
import java.io.IOException;

import javax.imageio.ImageIO;


public class Watermark {
	
	BufferedImage mark;
	
	public Watermark() {
		 String path = "watermark.png";
		 try {
			mark = ImageIO.read(new File(path));
			path = "pfadZumVerzeichnisDasMarkiertWerdenSoll";
			File folder = new File(path);
			File dest = new File(folder.getAbsolutePath()+"/"+folder.getName());
			dest.mkdir();
			for (File file : folder.listFiles()) {
				if(!file.getName().endsWith(".jpg"))  //kann bei dir natürlich anders sein
					continue;
				BufferedImage pic = ImageIO.read(file);
				draw(pic, new File(dest.getAbsoluteFile()+"/"+file.getName()));
			}
		} catch (IOException e) {
			// TODO Auto-generated catch block
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
	}
	
	 private void draw(BufferedImage pic, File dest) {
		 Graphics g = pic.createGraphics(); 
		 g.drawImage(mark, 0,0,mark.getWidth(), mark.getHeight(), null);
		 g.dispose();
		 try {
			ImageIO.write(pic, "jpeg", dest);
		} catch (IOException e) {
			// TODO Auto-generated catch block
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
	}

	public static void main(String[] args) 
	 {

		 new Watermark();
	 }
}
```


----------



## student81 (21. Mai 2007)

Danke für die Hilfe, wenn ich fertig bin poste dann die Lösung rein
mfg


----------

